# Gym finally opened so...



## ROID (May 17, 2020)

We are going to try and put together a journal.  Both of us are in the worst shape we have been in since we've been together.


----------



## GYMnTONIC (May 17, 2020)

Good luck man and yeah I lost a bit too

We are hearing June 20th.

This **** is old.


----------



## TripleOvertime (May 17, 2020)

Sounds like a plan.  What?s the details roid?! Supplements or natty?  Info gdi.


----------



## ROID (May 22, 2020)

Ive got some prop and mast prop on the way. Never used mast before.

Var for her.

Start back on a regular meal plan this coming week.

One thing I will be doing is spin class once a week. My resting HR is high and my BP is elevated.


----------



## ROID (May 22, 2020)

WesleyInman said:


> Good luck man and yeah I lost a bit too
> 
> We are hearing June 20th.
> 
> This **** is old.



The 20th before the gyms open ? Wow


----------



## ordawg1 (May 24, 2020)

Where are your logs ? How much var she using and we need pics ~


----------



## ROID (May 24, 2020)

Havent started it yet. 

The gym just opened back up last week.


----------



## Derek Wilson (May 31, 2020)

Good Luck! Stay safe!


----------



## ROID (May 31, 2020)

I believe tomorrow will be the officially official start date.

Lot of work in a journal. 

I'm going to have to get a second job just to afford food.


----------



## iamGroot (Jun 1, 2020)

ROID said:


> I believe tomorrow will be the officially official start date.
> 
> Lot of work in a journal.
> 
> I'm going to have to get a second job just to afford food.


Buy someone's food stamp card going rate is 50 cents on the dollar 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## ROID (Jun 1, 2020)

Starting today.

Test prop and masteron. 

If I make it around to ATT and get another phone I'll start a journal. Probably wont be a great journal but hopefully hold us accountable somewhat.

Going to try working out as a couple which means I'll be her trainer because im coming up with the workouts. Could be the start of a online business for me.

I know it wont be a bunch of these crazy ass workouts like super duper upside down Mexican jack squats.

Gymgirl will look goos regardless. She could have been a pro if she started earlier


----------



## REHH (Jun 1, 2020)

Good luck, I just started getting back to full workouts in gym then herniated a disk doing squats so now I'm already out again...sucks


----------



## ROID (Jun 2, 2020)

REHH said:


> Good luck, I just started getting back to full workouts in gym then herniated a disk doing squats so now I'm already out again...sucks



This time last year my delts were so out of balance that when i rolled over in bed they would slide out of socket sometimes. My lower back hurt 24/7. All muscle imbalances. Every ortho I spoke to said surgery was the only solution.

By chance I ran across a sports med doc that trained and rehabed pro athletes. He sat me down with a anatomy book and pointed out how muscle imbalances were causing 90% of my issues. Then pointed it out on my actual body how certain muscles were over powering. IE overly built front delt causing a forward roll in my shoulders causing the instability along with restricting chest growth. On and on. Maybe he was a little homo, but I was ok with it.

Bottom line is I came off of everything. Let my body heal and reset. Zero pain in my shoulders or back. My shoulders have bothered me for almost 20 yrs. They feel stable and not loose like they have felt for years and years .My lower back for 3 years. 

Now that I've started back im doing my best to keep form. Im about to pay someone to show me proper form in some lifts. 

Im knocking on 40. She is a little older than me.  Its just time to be smart. Im looking into what strengthens connective tissue. I think thats the key to staying injury free.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jun 2, 2020)

Going about this intelligently.  I?m also closing in on 40.  Gotta start thinking smart.


----------



## ROID (Jun 2, 2020)

I?m finally over the ego lifting. I can be in the mid 190s and lean. 11% or 12%. I can maintain that think with low doses of gear.  I?m really going to focus on nutrition. Honestly I?m not ever going to be the guy that weighs 220 or 230 and lean. I don?t do shows and I just don?t have the drive. I get burnt out within a few months when I focus on trying to be a BIGG.  195lbs and lean is decently big anyway and I feel confident and still get those looks when my shirt is off.

Who knows, I can post all day long. Trying to pull it all together into a habit again


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jun 2, 2020)

So... where are your products from?  What lab?  I noticed at asf you mentioned you are hoping the var isn?t overdosed.


----------



## ROID (Jun 2, 2020)

Gorilla


----------



## Arnold (Jun 3, 2020)

they are finally opening here.


----------



## ROID (Jun 3, 2020)

Can?t use the lockers or showers. No longer 24 7 access. Several other stipulations.  No water fountains along with the fact if anyone gets sick they are closing down again. 

My job shut down Monday because of a positive test. Shut down again yesterday for another positive test and now they want everyone to come in just to get tested.  Funny thing is they made it policy to wear masks. Masks that clearly indicate on the box that it will not protect you from the corona virus. Most positions where I work is some sort of Manuel labor. It?s indoor but  it?s hot and humid where I live. Regardless they are suffocating people and have made all kind of idiotic policies and we still end up shut down.

Another juicy detail . I live very very close to probably the epicenter of the civil rights movement in the 60s. Of course those idiots destroyed part of their city and thought they were going to come to my little town and wreck havoc. Pistol permits doubled , gun stores sold out of ammunition and there wasn?t a street that wasn?t being patrolled the past two nights by gun toting rednecks. AR 15s seem to be the go to for riot control. 

Insanity all around me here. I couldn?t imagine living in a liberal pussy state and what kind of chaos their citizens have to deal with.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jun 3, 2020)

ROID said:


> Can?t use the lockers or showers. No longer 24 7 access. Several other stipulations.  No water fountains along with the fact if anyone gets sick they are closing down again.
> 
> My job shut down Monday because of a positive test. Shut down again yesterday for another positive test and now they want everyone to come in just to get tested.  Funny thing is they made it policy to wear masks. Masks that clearly indicate on the box that it will not protect you from the corona virus. Most positions where I work is some sort of Manuel labor. It?s indoor but  it?s hot and humid where I live. Regardless they are suffocating people and have made all kind of idiotic policies and we still end up shut down.
> 
> ...


I live in a very liberal left wing state.  But trust me buddy, there is a healthy group of gun toting citizens Making sure these rioting fools don?t cross the line.  A group of local rioters made an announcement that they were going to rob gun shops locally.  Next day there were dozens of citizens standing outside gun stores with every gun imaginable.  Many in full body armor.  They even went to the extent of getting on the store roofs for surveillance.  Was a great site to see.  And yes gun sales and permits issued have sky rocketed.  It?s nice to know American citizens are going to do what they can to shut their asses down.


anyhow.  Sorry for hijack.  Have you started using the products yet?


----------



## ROID (Jun 4, 2020)

TripleOvertime said:


> I live in a very liberal left wing state.  But trust me buddy, there is a healthy group of gun toting citizens Making sure these rioting fools don?t cross the line.  A group of local rioters made an announcement that they were going to rob gun shops locally.  Next day there were dozens of citizens standing outside gun stores with every gun imaginable.  Many in full body armor.  They even went to the extent of getting on the store roofs for surveillance.  Was a great site to see.  And yes gun sales and permits issued have sky rocketed.  It?s nice to know American citizens are going to do what they can to shut their asses down.
> 
> 
> anyhow.  Sorry for hijack.  Have you started using the products yet?



Yeah I?ve made two pins.

Tuesday 100mg p, 100mg mast p
Yesterday 200mg p, 100mg mast p

I just couldn?t resist Tuesday because it came in the mail.

My actual schedule will be MWF 200mg, 100mg mast p

Her is 5mg am, 5 pm var.  GP makes a quality oral. Doesn?t crumble, breaks easily.  

I?ve used there stuff quite a bit. It?s probably the best lab around IMO as far as what?s on the label is what you get. 

We are both extremely out of shape. I keep saying I?ll start up a journal but it?s so time consuming. I could do progress pics I guess.  Just not feeling typing in all the meals and workouts. She may actually just do one. She is way better at it than me and people want to see her anyway.

You ever experienced having trouble sleeping on mast ? Two nights straight I?ve not slept well and the only thing that has changed is adding in masteron. Maybe coincidence. I don?t feel sleepy or tired just tossing and turning a lot.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jun 4, 2020)

I?ve never had any problems as far as mast and sleeping goes.  Are you taking any orals or just the oils?


----------



## ROID (Jun 5, 2020)

Just oils.

I?m sleeping but after 6 hrs I?m just tossing and turning. It?s definitely the mast.  I?m not sleepy during the day. My energy is going up.  After 7 or 8 weeks I?ll have to call it quits though. 5-6 hrs sleep and after a couple months I?ll start feeling burnt out.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jun 8, 2020)

That's good.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 13, 2020)

Central NY Athletic Club Files Challenge to Executive Orders That Forced Gyms to Close

An athletic club in central New York is suing the state over coronavirus-triggered mandates that forced its gyms to close.

The Aspen Athletic Club filed the lawsuit in a state court last week, arguing that Gov. Andrew Cuomo did not provide any procedural due process before issuing lockdown orders. 
The athletic club operates four gyms throughout Onondaga County and employs 160 county residents, according to the lawsuit. Since mid-March and the lawsuit?s filing, the club has been forced to close the fitness facilities due to executive orders from Cuomo, who is listed as a defendant in the suit, according to the litigation.

The club is asking the court for a declaratory judgment that the executive orders violate their constitutional rights. The club is represented in the matter by James G. Mermigis of the Mermigis Law Group.
Central New York is in the final phase of the state?s reopening plan. However, gyms are not listed among the businesses allowed to reopen. The phase does allow for the reopening of higher education, ?low-risk? indoor arts and entertainment and professional sports with no fans, among other activities.

As the intensity of the coronavirus crisis has waned in New York, state officials have allowed certain industries to reopen by region.

The athletic club?s lawsuit reflects growing frustration from New York businesses not yet allowed to reopen, but burdened with months of closures and a down economy.
The athletic club owes nearly $400,000 in back rent and 1,400 people have canceled their memberships, according to the lawsuit filed last week. The business cannot afford to stay closed, according to the lawsuit, which said the club can provide its service in a sanitary and socially distanced environment. 

The litigation is one in a string of lawsuits over New York?s various coronavirus-induced restrictions. 

The lawsuit also noted Cuomo?s comments about demonstrators who had gathered in large crowds to protest the killing of Black Americans by police. The Democrat has expressed support for the demonstrations.

?The only conclusion you draw from that is that thousands of people can march together throughout the State and there is no public health issue for marches, but someone who wants to open their gym with CDC safety guidelines is endangering the public,? the lawsuit reads. 

?There is either a public health emergency or there?s not. It cannot be both,? the lawsuit says.

The litigation cites the Fourteenth Amendment and says the executive orders deprived the athletic club of the equal protection of the law.

?In short, [the athletic club] brings this lawsuit to define the limits of a State?s police power,? according to the lawsuit.

https://www.law.com/newyorklawjourn...GZEYoY6KqHNbkc-jMQmZc&slreturn=20200613174600


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jul 13, 2020)

Any updates roid?


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2020)

Gym owners arrested for defying Gov. Murphy?s shutdown order

The owners of Atilis Gym were arrested Monday morning in the latest chapter of the New Jersey gym?s repeated defiance of the state?s coronavirus protocols, the Camden County Prosecutor?s Office announced.

The arrests came just days after a judge ruled the the owners were in contempt of court and could begin facing fines for keeping their gym open, despite Gov. Phil Murphy?s order that gyms cannot be open as the state continues to battle the coronavirus pandemic.

Ian Smith, 33, of Delanco Township, and Frank Trumbetti, 51, of Williamstown, were charged with one count of fourth-degree contempt, one count of obstruction, and one count of Violation of a Disaster Control Act.

The men were transported to the Bellmawr Police Department, where they were charged and then released.

Authorities said they observed a number of people entering and using the gym throughout the weekend after Judge Robert T. Lougy issued a court order Friday for Trumbetti and Smith to vacate the gym and cease operations.

Police said both owners refused to leave the gym when asked Monday and were subsequently arrested.

Smith?s attorney, James Mermigis, said the gym was boarded up by authorities Monday and the owners do not have access to get inside.

He said he is unsure what Smith and Trumbetti?s next step would be, but he remained adamant that Murphy?s order to have gyms still shutdown is ?unconstitutional? when activities like gymnastics and martial arts have re-opened at certain capacity limits.

?I do believe the governor is overreaching and I do believe this has gone too far,? Mermigis said.

After Judge Lougy?s ruling Friday, Smith told NJ Advance Media they will do ?whatever we possibly can? to fight the decision, and he planned to remain in the gym until authorities removed him.

?We will not leave this building under any circumstances unless they take us out in handcuffs,? Smith said.

https://www.nj.com/coronavirus/2020...EIL5vrQifWUiLQLu-SQIvhHqLb17ls4VdTAPPQPT4MH7A


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 26, 2020)

New Jersey indoor gyms can reopen next week, and they'll have to adhere to a host of restrictions


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 4, 2020)

How Gyms are Bracing for the Future of Fitness


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 13, 2021)

We are excited to announce that we will be reopening Gold?s Gym Venice for outdoor workouts starting this Friday, January 15!
Visit us between 6am ? 10pm to experience 20,000 square feet of open-air workout space.

https://www.goldsgym.com/veniceca/r...PTIXQNDvVNDJgO3SKb96OU_0t0uuUH8-O311YgNGLk5oQ


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 24, 2021)

It will be open to the public with limited membership.

2021: 10 Questions With Flex Lewis






https://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-35...na-s-treninkem-cilem-je-start-na-olympii.html


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 6, 2021)

Gregzs said:


> It will be open to the public with limited membership.
> 
> 2021: 10 Questions With Flex Lewis
> 
> ...



March 6, 2021


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 6, 2021)

Gregzs said:


> It will be open to the public with limited membership.
> 
> 2021: 10 Questions With Flex Lewis
> 
> https://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-35...na-s-treninkem-cilem-je-start-na-olympii.html



March 6, 2021

FLEX LEWIS BRINGS THE DRAGON'S LAIR TO SIN CITY!


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 13, 2021)

From Milos' facebook page:

Congratulations @iriskyle and @hideyamagishi. I am looking forward training there - #Repost @hideyamagishi 

・・・
@powerhousegymlasvegas 
Coming soon!
Friends, Fans and Fitness Enthusiasts,
I am thrilled to announce that @iriskyle and I have ownership in a new gym that will be opening in Las Vegas in the upcoming months. The gym will feature top of the line equipment and focus on trainers and members. We want our members to experience positive results and fantastic workouts at a reasonable price.  The equipment is on the way and the renovations have started.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 14, 2021)

There will be a Bodicafe steps away from the Powerhouse as well.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 23, 2021)

THE DRAGON'S LAIR LAS VEGAS UPDATE!! GYM TOUR-SOFT/GRAND OPENING-HIRING ANNOUNCEMENT!


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 25, 2021)

MY TOP 5 MOST UNIQUE PIECES AT THE DRAGON'S LAIR LAS VEGAS


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 6, 2021)

In the gym training alone and some Karen calls the cops because she can't use the gym.

Josh Bridgman: The Time Is Now | Ep 7 | Physique Update at 13 Weeks Out


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 9, 2021)

OPEN HOUSE AT THE DRAGON'S LAIR!


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 13, 2021)

Milos Sarcev and Hidetada Yamagishi (with their training partner Cody Pierce) went to Dragon Lair's Gym on Monday, March 8th - the first-day Flex Lewis informed us that Gym is Officially open.

Many people nowadays don't know the details, but Milos is the first one to invite Flex, back in 2005 to come to California, stay in his house, train in his Koloseum Gym, and signed him up to endorse his Supplement Line "Koloseum Nutritional Sciences" (KNS).

The progress that Flex made in a little bit more than a year was mindboggling and numerous British athletes at the time made remarks such as: Flex went to California as a boy and returned within a year as a man.

Everyone who knows anything about bodybuilding could see the endless potential, that has by now materialized with Flex winning 7 consecutive Mr Olympia titles (Under 212 lbs) and this year he is moving up in Open Bodybuilding class trying to contest for Open Mr Olympia title.

With a great support team around him, wife Ali, Coach Neil Hill, newly opened Gym that will without a doubt become New Mecca, numerous sponsors and millions of fans - keep eye on this Welsh Dragon to bring the title home...to the Dragon Lair.


Newly opened "The Dragon's Lair" Gym in Las Vegas Tour with Flex Lewis


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 26, 2021)

HASSAN MOSTAFA & RAFAEL BRANDAO - SHOULDER DAY!


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 4, 2021)

An Amazing Grand Opening - Dragon’s Lair Las Vegas


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2021)

GOLDS GYM VENICE UPDATE! (& AROUND MAIN STREET)


----------



## Gregzs (May 2, 2021)

Check out the new Gold's Gym Berlin


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 14, 2021)

IRIS KYLE & HIDE YAMAGISHI - BRINGING THE FIRST EVER POWERHOUSE GYM TO LAS VEGAS!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 13, 2021)

IRIS KYLE and HIDETADA YAMAGISHI open a POWERHOUSE GYM in Las Vegas. Grand Opening on July 17th, 9AM


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 13, 2021)

SUCCESSFUL GRAND OPENING OF THE WOLF'S DEN TRAINING CENTER!


----------



## Aish9001 (Mar 7, 2022)

Gym & fashion freaks are the chips of the same block.
Who's into bodybuilding probably wanna flaunt dresses stylishly or who's got the style acumen can be found saying I wanna build muscles to enhance my look.
So, any gymholic is here who's willing to flaunt his muscles in the most stylish way. Check out, these printed shirts for men.


----------

